# EMS - Eastland Medical Systems



## Guest (18 June 2004)

Have found this last night on the net. Its a audio interveiw with the EMS CEO Mr Don O'sullivan. He says ems is pushing the african and asia markets first (don is flying to south africa in a week or so to set up the african markets). Some cross trads starting to happen with ems, brokers have been shown thru and will start to look for a position.

this is the link. 
http://www.wallstreetreporter.com/profiles/EastlandMedical.html


----------



## Guest (18 June 2004)

*Re: "EMS HOLDERS A MUST READ" very inter*

Just been to that site and it sounds very good. Will look into them first thing.


----------



## banjo_pete (22 June 2004)

*Re: "EMS HOLDERS A MUST READ" very inter*

Bought me some ems today, might buy a few more tomorrow.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 June 2004)

*Re: "EMS HOLDERS A MUST READ" very inter*



> Bought me some ems today, might buy a few more tomorrow.




I'm keeping my eye on this one. 

Looks interesting.


----------



## banjo_pete (23 June 2004)

*Re: "EMS HOLDERS A MUST READ" very inter*

Have heard some very good stuff about ems.  Brokers are starting to pick up, will be re-valued soon.


----------



## banjo_pete (23 July 2004)

*EMS late Arvo spike. (instos might be buying)*

Should be good times for ems in the next couple of weeks. 4th quarter results are due any day now and if you go back thru ems announcements they say that they will be cash flow + this 1/4, in other words, not burning any cash ( will be very interesting to see if this is correct. Also deal in china is due to be signed in the next 2 weeks or so, Brokers going thru and looking at the PAP grinding machine( contracts to follow) instos buying. Three directors are currently O/S doing road shows right now, might be contracts comming also from these trips. I think sub 40c is great buying at this stage. Also if you get a chance ems gets a good write up in share mag. It states ems will be making 5 million $ profit in 2005 and 10 million profit in 2006. If this is the case ems p/e will be around 9 which would make ems very cheap sub 40c.

Please do your own research.


----------



## banjo_pete (31 July 2004)

*Re: EMS late Arvo spike. (instos might be buying)*

a few big buyers sitting at 33c, interesting to see if they are fake.


----------



## banjo_pete (20 August 2004)

*ems you have got the early tip.*

news tomorrow.


----------



## stefan (20 August 2004)

*Re: ems you have got the early tip.*

You forgot to mention if the news will be good or bad...


----------



## stefan (28 August 2004)

*Re: ems you have got the early tip.*

Mr banjo_pete,
That didn't work out well, did it?

More than a week has passed and NO news in sight. 

You either got the dates wrong or you tried to ramp up the stock which didn't really work either. 

I somehow think it's the second option. 
You know that you can be held responsible for posting specific, misleading insider tips like "You've got the early tip - news tomorrow."

Next time you should either just keep quiet or be a bit more confusing so that nobody understands what you're trying to say. 

Let's keep this board clean!


----------



## tarnor (28 August 2004)

*Re: ems you have got the early tip.*

a very poor call   

IMHO I personally don't think we will see news until sometime next month.

thiers alot of annoying ramping both ways with this one :/



i hold.


----------



## tarnor (2 September 2004)

*Re: ems you have got the early tip.*

trading halt! day of truth for EMS alot of people lost faith waiting with this one, Good chance announcement is P.A.P up and running and contracts which should make for an interesting day. Or it could be soemthing tragic   anxiety +



I hold.


----------



## stefan (7 September 2004)

*Re: ems you have got the early tip.*

tarnor,

So they bought an African company. Maybe that was the news banjo_pete was refering to in his initial post. Anyway, still 2 weeks late. We shall see what happens to the share price. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tarnor (7 September 2004)

*Re: ems you have got the early tip.*

Fairly unexpected announcement, should be more to come tho. 

"This international expansion represents the first of three negotiations nearing conclusion that will result in the Eastlands Group's products entering substancial global markets while Eastland retains control of its distribution, sales and pricing"

If you read previous announcements of the company they mention a china deal being settled within 6 weeks as well as thier director being in south africa. I gather the China agreement is still in the works even though it's 3 weeks late. The latest announcement won't really affect the sp value thier going to need to release contracts with some nice dollars - thier might be some delay with the p.a.p tech which could keep these from being finalised(provided they exist), who knows! I'm expecting more news shortly, good luck to anyone else who holds.


----------



## banjo_pete (16 November 2004)

*EMS thread*

The agm should be very interesting, i have been told. Allot of lose ends will be tied up at the agm.
I am buying b4 the 22nd of Nov.


----------



## tarnor (16 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

certaintly starting to move, anticipation is killing me, tossing up whether to buy some more before agm

will be interesting to see how people react to the pap announcement after close. if anca can't get thier **** together by december I wonder what happens then?

interesting times ahead for sure


----------



## banjo_pete (16 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

December 6th isnt along time to wait imho. Some has been taking big chunks of ems in the last two days. I would wait untill after open tomorrow to see which direction ems goes, if there is more support at these levels then i am going to buy. Im back in profit with ems which is always good (av of 32.5c)


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

Pretty rare I like what I see with some of the shockers you guys trade-----but this looks OK technically.

Stop at 28.5c

For short term moves of a few days I find a 4 day EMA of the close is a good exit.

tech


----------



## banjo_pete (16 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

Would it be correct in saying that we have seen a break out????? tech or any chartists???


----------



## tech/a (17 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

One chartists veiw


----------



## banjo_pete (17 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

cheers mate, just bought a few more, thanks.


----------



## banjo_pete (18 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

good buying b4 the agm.


----------



## tarnor (18 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

suspense is killing me, well and trully emotionally attached to this stock 

monday will be very interesting


----------



## tech/a (18 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

Ever heard the adage.

BUY the Rumour SELL the fact.

Dont be suprised if the market sees the AGM as ho hum.

But its performing well.


----------



## banjo_pete (18 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

i have been buying on the rumours, dont you worry about that. hey tech i think if they can break 35c tommorrow, then the next stop is 42c, your thoughts???


----------



## tmallie (19 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

Hi Banjo,

Thanks for putting that info out on EMS,  I have done my research and have joined the bandwagon. :iagree:

Dou you think 42c is really gettable???

TM


----------



## tech/a (19 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

The lines of resistance are shown on the chart.

This has a lot of work to do yet.
Firstly filling the gap will prove the most difficult.
Normally gaps act as resistance and this maybe the case here.

If the gap is filled then price could trade to atleast 60c but we are very premature with that as a call.

(1)Crack the most recient highs.
(2)Fill and trade through the gap.
(3)Re evaluate then
(4)If trading falls back to recient consolidation 28-30c then chart looks then as if it will range at gap resistance.

tech


----------



## banjo_pete (19 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

I think 42c is very getable. EMS will start to move once the PAP grinding machine is in place(curently taking alot longer than first thought) This in turn has created a buying opertunity. The only thing holding ems back is PAP not being up and running. The other thing i like is the take over of MIA, last year(this provides ems with a strong revenue stream. EMS in my opinion has a very good business model and is very well run(apart from the delays) and will be well ahead of the others in the same field in the coming years. Did you see that germany investors have put in over 30 million for a 20% stake in ems (germany)?? I think that tells you that we are onto something here.

cheers


----------



## banjo_pete (22 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

AGM today good luck to all that hold.


----------



## tarnor (22 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

Any news on what was said at the agm banjo?

looks like omi sp will get smashed tommorow - major shareholder firing all the directors accept himself????? ouch...

RTL possibly in more legal trouble...

UNI still with nasty cash burn.. :/ 

happy to hold ems hope pap is finally up and runnign soon


----------



## banjo_pete (23 November 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

All we can do is wait for pap to start up, hopefully soon.


----------



## tmallie (9 December 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

Hey Banjo,

I was wondering if you have heard anymore about PAP,  is it near starting of production or do you think into the new year we will see it happening????


Tmallie :afro:


----------



## tarnor (9 December 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

the 6th of decemeber was the dealine for ANCA to integrate the PAP with thier assembly line tech, as far as i'm aware if the inspection on the 6th wasn't adequate EMS was going to cancel the contract. 

I don't currently hold I'm going to get back on as soon as PAP is up or buy in when it gets dumped if the anca contract is cancelled.

2005 should be a great year for EMS.. in the last month OMI and UNI have got smashed by the market


----------



## tarnor (9 December 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

sorry scrap that last post... contract was extended to 6th of december for anca to demonstrate integration of techs, the project will then be reviewed thier was no talk of scrapping the contract with anca....


----------



## tmallie (9 December 2004)

*Re: EMS looking very strong today.*

Thanks Tarnor for the update,

I can see the next year being an interesting one.

 

TM


----------



## stockgod (5 January 2005)

*Any news on EMS??*

I see they are getting smashed at the moment. Does anyone have any info as to when they will get there act together? Is it worth a punt at current levels?


----------



## stockgod (6 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Just took a look at ems and when options come due. 17million options come due in feb of this year. The options are set at 35c, you would think ems would be very keen to exercise these option to provide some more working capital.  Good day for ems today up 2c to 26.5c, I think i might pick some up! anyones thoughts.


----------



## stockgod (12 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Been told holders in ems, will be rewarded once emsplc is listed on the AIM.  We will see in the next couple of weeks anyway.  I got some today.


----------



## tarnor (12 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

i'm out till PAP is online, to many other good opurtunities around

Needle companies are under alot of pressure atm, EMS will be the pick of the bunch once PAP is all good IMHO


----------



## stockgod (12 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Yes i agree, that could be your best bet. I have been buying over the last week and now ill just sit on them. Once everything is up and running ems will be well placed to take on the big boys. Revenues are currently 2 million per 1/4, with there major products still to come to market. EMSPLC will provide ems share holders with higher revenues aswell as other benefits. I currently hold and also will buy on any positive announcements. The announcements i think will come in the coming months are as follows.  PAP up and running, German Plant being built, EMSPLC listing on the aim market, South africa deal, China deal. These are the positive announcements, but if their is more troubles with PAP then this could set things back.


----------



## stockgod (19 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

emsplc very close to be up and running (1 to 2 weeks),  EMS holders will be well rewarded.


----------



## stockgod (21 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

been told ems directors are very keen to exercise the 17.5 million options due at 35c in feb, i have been buying.


----------



## kofi (21 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

In my opinion no significant announcements will be made until it's listing on the AIM as they will want full value for money with big announcements.


----------



## stockgod (21 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

I agree to a point, i dont think ems will go to the uk, with out pap up and running, but i have been told to be on board b4 emsplc listing.


----------



## kahuna1 (22 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Posted this about 8 days ago onanother site,

Little has changed I feel.

On the positives are the agreements and companies they have purchased for selling their products. The South African purchase has gone ahead. Longer term with the aids epedemic there and sadly in other African nations the demands on this type of market are huge. Also being a somewhat closed market for outsiders will pay off in the end.

Market has viewed this as putting the horse before the cart for EMS and somewhat agree with their view.

Also the possible joint venture UK and Germany could prove to be a huge.

One of the Major concerns for EMS I had was as it went towards production was the delays and problems associated with getting a new technology up and running. Still we see problems with the Pap gringing technology, initially on the quality, the rest on the robotic side of things. 

Hopefully this will be sorted out over the next 2 months. This is the crux of what I see as value for the company in the first place. If they are able to get this new technology working correctly in a factory environment the company is home and hosed. I am concerned at this stage with it not being up and running, however whilst not hoped for, with every new technology being implemented from the invention to the production stage it is expected some delays however unwelcome it may be. 

Watch the announcement regarding this very closely. It is the basis of long term value for the comapy!

Now they have a distribution network they have purchased, once production starts and they are able to produce low cost high quiality needles for a fraction of the cost over existing methods the long term will be assured. But until then just be careful.

Looking at the sales numbers for the last quarter and the apparent profit when one takes out the set up costs for the needle grinding factory, they all look good to me.

Not holding the share right now. 

Others in the field hit hard in some cases over the last 3 months. UNI who I thought was way over the top has been smashed with its own set of problems. EMS has followed it with also problems with the crucial technology. RTL on the other hand the share has gone the other way. When I compare the two, EMS sales 2 mio for the quarter, RTL zero ... well EMS has a much larger Market cap so suppose this is alright. EMS with the purchase of the South African business, if it is able to become the producer of cheap very high quality needles and becomes the supplier for the distrubution businesses it has purchased well things over time will only go one way.

It all comes down to this production. Can EMS create the working model of this technology.
If it can, they will be able to produce needles with a price advantage over their compeditors for similar quality of the order of 50%. If you sell exactly the same product for a discount of 25%, well the profits being both the producer and distributor are plain.

Don't rush out there. Problems on two sides at this stage with the production. Firstly the quality was questioned, this may seem to have been fixed reading in between the lines. However now some problem with the robotics and there fore production speed needs to be fixed. All was in reality expected with a new technology. 

I cannot stress it hard enough. Until both the problems are fixed the technology is unproved on a commercial scale and the implications are obvious. If they can get it working at full speed but the needles are of low quality, that doesn't work, if it can produce very high quality needles but only at a fraction of the speed hoped for that also doesn't work. Slow speed equals increased unit cost and my attraction to the possibilities of the future for EMS evaporate.

What will be the result ? I don't know but the longer it goes on without a resolution to the production problem the more the share will be punished. 

Is there is no resolution, along with the rest of the needle makers I would put EMS in the too hard basket. The market for needles and syringes has some very big multinational players. EMS if it gets this right will have an advantge on price and would be able to compete with much larger players on price differentials alone. As for the others syringe makers, I am firmly of the view despite maybe having great safety products, the lack of marketing networks and very compeditive nature of the market will make life very difficult as time goes on. 

EMS has a UK distributor it now owns and an entry into Europe. Now also a foot into the African continent. However without the technology working as advertised, they are just another of the hundred or so distributors in the field.

Will the technology work as promised ? Thats it for EMS

Not much has changed ... since then


----------



## stockgod (22 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Great post kahuna,  I think you have hit the nail on the head. The only thing i would add is that the directors must be very confident in PAP being able to work as they are going out and buying distribution and manufacturing  companies around the world to take full advantages of the pap tech.
Also alot of companies are investing time and money in EMs from O/S
(Germany,the UK and now south africa). The Germans alone are willing to throw 30 million into ems to be apart of ems's tech. I have been looking over EMS's announcements for the past couple of years and i only see positives to come. EMS will be putting everything into getting the PAP machine up and running as this is what will drive ems, No pap no ems. The other thing i like about ems is there low cash burn compared to the other companies in the same field, this is mainly due to the revenues generated by MIA, which will now increase due to there new distribution centre in South Africa. At there current levels, ems to me seems very cheap, but as you say the sign ems are a buy is when PAP is up and running.


----------



## stockgod (24 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

I have heard two things about ems in the last couple of days, 1,pap update will be out very soon (been told still having trouble and 2/ 2nd 1/4 report will be quite positive, also south african deal not far away at all too.


----------



## stockgod (28 January 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Looking very sick at the moment, 1/4 report due today or monday, be interesting to see what it says.


----------



## stockgod (3 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

starting to all come together.


----------



## tarnor (3 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

still the pap delay, by the sound of it will know pretty soon to what extent its going to be held up , if they have to go to another robotics company could be ages.... 

kahunas post early was spot on about ems imho


----------



## tmallie (3 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Pretty good announcement............

I agree with Tarnor about the PAP issue.

When will they give the next update?????

T


----------



## stockgod (3 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

i think the pap announcement, will be a good time to buy even if the news is not so good. If the news is bad it will be a great oppertunity to pick ems up below current levels. PAP is EMS, but there is alot more to ems than just pap. EMS has increased revenues from MIA, and now south africa. If you read the bottom line it says ems will have everything underway with in 3 months.   Ill be watching closely for the pap update, but if its bad then its not the end of the world, it just means lowering cost average.


----------



## stockgod (3 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Anyone else notice that ems finished the day at 23.5c but there is a buyer at 24c and a seller also at 24c???????????? the buyer came in at 4:03??? any ideas??


----------



## tmallie (11 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

A good announcement today!!!!!

PAP is looking real good now!!!

:bananasmi:

T


----------



## stockgod (11 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Ill be waiting untill tuesday, but it looks like a buy to me.  Great buying at current levels.


----------



## kofi (12 February 2005)

*PAP meets patent*

So with this announcement does that mean PAP is a goer? If so hopefully contracts can be announced and i can make some money back!!!!!


----------



## stockgod (13 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

It should be a interesting day on monday, just to see where the share price will finish the day.  I think there might be a few profit takers coming in at around 26-27c who bought at 21.5c (i know i will be.)


----------



## tarnor (15 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Last announcement didnt really give anything new accept a date for the report by anca and ems due today... last announcement only verifies that pap tech is working fine the concern has been on the robotics feeding the needles into the pap. If anca have got thier **** together and pap is fully commercialised we will here about contracts but could be more delays...
 sounds like we will know soon enough, good to see you got a profit out of this one stockgod  i'm still hoping to get back in once the robotics is sorted out


----------



## tmallie (23 February 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Thers's not too much info on PAP on this last announcement.  I'm hoping that they will put out an update for PAP one day soon.  EMS isnt doing much at all lately  

T


----------



## tmallie (2 March 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Can anybody explain the huge drop down on share price???



T


----------



## Profitseeker (2 March 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

There is no news on PAP. People are getting bored of waiting and jumping into other opportunites. I still believe that the stock should come good in the long run (hopefully )


----------



## Profitseeker (8 March 2005)

*Oh dear*

This stock looks like it is dying. Any opinions on whether to stick it out or cut losses?


----------



## tmallie (8 March 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

I'm in the same boat...............which is sinking quite rapidly.

I have heard nothing about PAP  :swear: 

Hopefully some light will be at the end of the tunnel...............  

T


----------



## doctorj (8 March 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Did you set stops when you entered the trade?  If so, what was it?

Using BigCharts, I lose some of the finer detail, but something around 21/21.5 would have been a good stop.  There are plenty of stocks out there in a good uptrend, why hang around in one that isn't?


----------



## tmallie (15 March 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Is todays announcement another stall on time for PAP............????

Anyway the final report is finished and hopefully commercialisation  is close by!!!    

T


----------



## Profitseeker (15 March 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

They might as well not have made an announcement.  :goodnight


----------



## tarnor (15 March 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

I have a feeling thiers going to be more delays..

'The purpose of this meeting is to discuss the findings of the report and to determine the most effective way forward'

Eastland will update the market further upon completion of a revised plan to complete the commercialisation of the PAP technology"

sounds to imply more issues to be resolved with the integration of PAP tech with ANCA.

I hope for those holding that this isnt the case but i would say thats why the sp has been smashed down.

EMS is developing a shocking record of being inaccurate with thier expected timelines. Last novemeber was ment to see the commercialisation of PAP complete...
 if they release a new target date now, who will believe them......


Could be a good buying oportunity coming soon but possibly more downside in the near term. I hope for those holding i'm completely wrong..

is this the same impressions other have got?????


----------



## tmallie (30 March 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

So after todays announcement about the approval of the retractable needle technology, Does anyone think that it will be the time to get back in on them at 14c, hoping that the PAP announcement is close by.

Any thoughts will be appreciated.

T


----------



## tarnor (30 March 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

was tempted to buy today but would still like to know whats happening with PAP.

all the needle companies have been looking sick for a long time but EMS has been punished the most.. imho it has the most potential and really shouldnt be rated as low as this when compared to the others,

i think we will see little downside from here on in.. still won't do to much untill we here more on PAP, they havent informed the market about PAP when they said they would which is poor form...

I don't currently hold,


----------



## Profitseeker (13 May 2005)

*Any news on EMS??*

Someones buying today. Why? All of a sudden there seems to be a bit of support at 0.12? What a confusing stock.


----------



## Profitseeker (25 May 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Stock price has gone up a lot recently!! Thank goodness. Maybe PAP is finally coming.


----------



## kofi (25 May 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Lots of speculation on other sites but nothing from EMS yet. Hopefully good, very good!


----------



## tmallie (25 May 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

PAP whats that????  

It has been so long since I heard from this stock that I've almost forgot what PAP is........  Lets hope it is the start of something that we all have been waiting(patiently   ).....for


----------



## tmallie (31 May 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Another delay for PAP.......  

Does anyone think that this may be a step forward with the finishing of the contract with ANCA.  Maybe the Germans might be the key to PAP.  

Any comments????


----------



## Profitseeker (2 June 2005)

*Any news on EMS??*

A new company has to start all over again with PAP. Unless the germans or the russians or who ever they may be are very good, could still be a while before PAP is out which to me means that in the short term the price could fall back to its previous lows! I'm now out waiting for the price to fall to get back in.  :goodnight


----------



## Profitseeker (5 June 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Any views on if and when this will hit 12c? Thats where i want to get back in!


----------



## banjo_pete (26 June 2005)

*Interesting info on EMS (must read) currently in trading halt*

International Medical Devices Buys Australian Rights
Edited Press Release 

LONDON (Dow Jones)--International Medical Devices announces Friday that it has entered into a conditional agreement to acquire a series of rights from two Australian companies which, together with a fund raising exercise, has a transactional value for IMD of GBP8.4 million on completion. 

The agreement comes at the same time as the completion of a placing of Ordinary Shares at 6 pence per share to raise GBP750,000 before expenses. 

The Company now intends to embark on a programme of acquisitions which are intended to grow IMD as a leading supplier of safe medical devices. 

The Company's conditional agreements are to acquire Technology Patents for a range of medical devices from Eastland Technology Australia ("ETA") and to acquire from Eastland Medical Systems ("EMS") exclusive Distribution Rights over a range of EMS's medical devices products. 

The consideration for the acquisition of the Technology Patents is to be satisfied by the payment of GBP300,000 in cash and the issue to ETA of 55,160,000 new Ordinary Shares, representing approximately 44.43% of the enlarged issued share capital of IMD. 

The consideration for the acquisition of the Distribution Rights is to be satisfied by the issue to EMS of 40,500,000 new Ordinary Shares, representing approximately 32.62% of the enlarged issued share capital of IMD. 

These acquisitions will therefore constitute a reverse takeover within the meaning of the AIM Rules and, as required by those rules, is subject to the IMD shareholders' approval. 

The Company has also completed a placing of Ordinary Shares at 6 pence per share to raise GBP750,000 before expenses (approximately GBP500,000 after expenses). From the net proceeds, GBP150,000 will be used to satisfy the part of the cash element of the consideration payable to ETA under the Patent Sale Agreement at Completion. 

The balance of GBP150,000 is to be paid when the IMD Board determines that the Company has sufficient surplus available funds and the Company will be obliged to pay the balance from any further capital fundraising. 

The balance of the net funds raised will allow the Company to pursue its strategy to acquire safe medical device businesses and fund its working capital requirements. 

The Company is to issue warrants to placees, under which they will have the right to subscribe up to GBP2,825,000 in total for Ordinary Shares at the next substantial offering of equity capital (whether on an acquisition or a placing) at a price that is 75% of the applicable issue price. 

IMD is proposing to acquire the Technology Patents from ETA and the Distribution Rights from EMS in respect of territories outside the Southern Hemisphere, specifically North America, U.K. and most of Europe. 

ETA is an Australian company that is involved in the development, manufacturing and marketing of a range of products that utilise new technology for injection, infusion and blood drawing. 

EMS is an Australian company that manufactures and distributes medical devices products, some of which are based on certain of ETA's patents and others that it has developed itself. IMD proposes to acquire the distribution rights over existing products manufactured by EMS. 

IMD's objective is to bring its portfolio of products to market as quickly as it is able. Initially, this will require securing the relevant regulatory approvals, such as CE Marking in the European Union, both for the existing EMS products and for future products derived from the Technology Patents, and then generating early commercial sales. 

The Directors and Proposed Directors intend to target the U.K. and other European markets first. They believe there is a growing interest in safe medical devices in Europe, the largest market outside the U.S. 

Furthermore, Europe's regulatory approval pathway is similar to that applied in Australia, where many of EMS's products are already approved. 

IMD intends to develop its channels to market by acquiring distributors of medical devices in the U.K. and other European countries. A number of such companies have already been identified although no negotiations have yet commenced. 

In the longer term, IMD's objectives will be to continue to acquire and exploit technology patents and distribution rights of safe medical equipment and devices; become a global supplier of medical devices; and develop further its relationships with ETA and EMS. 

Jeremy Friedlander has indicated his intention to step down from the Board as a Non-Executive Director in the near future and the Board will seek a suitable replacement. 

On Completion, the Company proposes to appoint Mr Doug Sims and Mr Don O'Sullivan to the Board as Non-Executive Directors, to represent ETA and EMS respectively. 

Since its admission to AIM, the Company has not actively traded, although the Directors have begun the process of identifying possible acquisitions and joint venture channels to market arrangements with a number of companies. 

The Directors consider that the acquisition of the Technology Patents and Distribution Rights will be the first step in the development of the Company. The next step will be to put in place channels to market to exploit the value in these rights. 

Application will be made for the re-admission of the Existing Ordinary Shares and the admission of the New Ordinary Shares to trading on AIM and it is expected that Admission will take place and that dealings will commence on 19 July 2005.


----------



## RichKid (28 June 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Banjo, I've pm'd you about the multiple threads on EMS, please keep all posts here in this thread whenever possible to keep the site tidy and upto standard. 

Each annct or possible annct does not demand a new thread folks. Anyone looking for the old threads will find it all here.


----------



## kofi (28 June 2005)

*ems*

This announcement is another good platform for this emerging company however still not the killer punch as far as real SP growyh that we are all waiting for. However i honestly feel that the big ones are not far away, PAP Contracts etc. This latest news was the logical next step before annoncing major news so all share holders both here and overseas will get most value from now on.


----------



## RichKid (28 June 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Just had a look at some of Tech's old charts (pages 2 & 3 of this thread- November 2004 price action above 30c). A lot has changed since then, not for the better, although there has been some volatility recently, the funnymentalists will probable know the reasons for the rise from 10c.

Here's the chart, I thought the candles would show the general movement a bit better, still mainly down but the sideways moves recently may be a sign of a new direction. Can it make higher highs and higher lows??? Volume has picked up a bit but a few distribution days.


----------



## Profitseeker (1 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

ouch. Feeling good that i sold.


----------



## banjo_pete (13 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

EMS coming out with their revenue forcasts for this coming year, looks very very positive.  for ems to have 50 to 55 million in revenues with a market cap of only 20 million, says where this company is heading. rtl, uni and omi will struggle to obtain these kind of revenues in the life span, lead alone per year. EMS at current levels to me  is great buying. Even if pap is 6months away, the announcement that pap is up and running will see ems lift above 30 to 40c. Brokers will start to come in, because ems is just about cash flow positive(they are no longer a spec co, they have revenue streams.     Also have a look at ems's spin off co in the uk int, big buying going on, on friday.


----------



## Profitseeker (14 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Ha. The director are ramping their own share price. Else they know that PAP is going to be released in the next year cause they seem to have factored it into their calculations.


----------



## el_ninj0 (14 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

I think OMI is a greater prospect than EMS at the moment. Their chart shows much greater gains to be had.


----------



## kofi (14 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

EMS are about to announce either contracts or PAP or both as surely they must have some reason for big noting next 12 months profits  , as for OMI no thanks :goodnight .


----------



## Profitseeker (15 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

I agree. They cannot make projections like that without knowing something big is around the corner
.


----------



## Profitseeker (16 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

This stock looks really sick. They have issued an annoucement that would make most stocks jump but this one just lookis like falling. Uh Oh. I'm interested to see what is going to happen. I think only a positive PAP announcement will send this share price higher by the looks of things.


----------



## el_ninj0 (16 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

*cough*

What did i say about OMI?

*cough*


----------



## kofi (17 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

OK, You won that one but have no fear EMS is coming, soon and BIG!!!!


----------



## el_ninj0 (17 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*



			
				kofi said:
			
		

> OK, You won that one but have no fear EMS is coming, soon and BIG!!!!




Unless there is some big changing news in the company, i doubt it. It has broken another support level and will continue down. Currently a correct price for this would be around 10cps. So if you know something big, care to sharE?


----------



## banjo_pete (18 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

I have also been told of big news to come out in the following days, weeks


----------



## banjo_pete (18 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

looks like their is a bit of interest around for ems today


----------



## el_ninj0 (18 August 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*



			
				banjo_pete said:
			
		

> looks like their is a bit of interest around for ems today




I saw it aswell bp, but they have jumped out again.


----------



## el_ninj0 (20 September 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Looks like a turn around point for this stock based on charting atleast.
Also, a good announcement today, aquired a UK distributer.

Good luck to any who hold.


----------



## Profitseeker (3 October 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

looks like any good news they release is just overlooked by the market due to broken promises and lack of news on PAP. I guess the gamble i now will they or won't they release PAP. If they do then the stock is probably a bargin right now. Else this one will just keep falling.


----------



## Profitseeker (12 October 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

No news on PAP in a very long time. Not even an update. They must of encountered some serious problems.


----------



## tarnor (12 October 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

yeah doesn't look to good at the moment,  with  bio's possibly about to get rerated and given ems revenue forecast this has definately got potential..  I bailed very early in the year planning to re-enter when pap was fully functional and have since been tempted to get back in anyway but i don't have much faith in the companies ann , since they failed to report on pap when they said they would, etc...

I really think where going to need to see either that forecast to come true(next quaterly will be interesting) or pap ready for this to go anywhere..  

gl to holders, has loads of potential, would still choose it over the other needle companies at least ems seems to actually have a shot at hitting the mark...


----------



## Profitseeker (13 October 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Does anyone know when they are going to release their first quarter results? There could be some speculative buying leading up to them.


----------



## tarnor (13 October 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

quarterly came out today looks like thier almost cash flow positive, speculation in the report that revenue will increase  from the recent sutherland medical distribution contract in the coming quarter..

so..

EMS currently have a market cap of 19.3m  at a sp of 15c
they haven't downgraded thier 55m in revenue forecast and it also looks like they will go cash flow positive next quarter

would it be feasible to be looking for an entry before the next quarterly with a 6 month hold time frame  and a sp target of 60c possible?

given that bio's may be about to be rerated and that it previously reached a high of 88c a few years ago when the PAP tech was first ann it looks pretty good..


I here people talk about 2 stages where you get the most $$$ in a speccie, the rush and hype when the potential first entices the market, where it usually spikes.  the second stage being where the potential begins to be realised in actual profit...

Major risk factor would be around PAP functioning properly especially if thier forecast is relying on PAP..  

looks good to me but could be wrong


----------



## tarnor (14 October 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

annual report out today, going over this thread the general consesnsus seems to be that everyone is waiting on PAP



> Precision Angular Presentation (PAP) Technology
> During the year significant time and resources have been committed in progressing development of our revolutionary PAP
> grinding technology. After having validated the technology and demonstrated its underlying value, it was determined that
> the initial platform chosen was not optimal to deliver a final commercial production unit.
> ...




Not sure how your ment to read into that but seems to me not to much has happened with pap since the sepoeration with anca. i could be wrong of course. " broader
applications for the technology in precision engineering and the automotive industries are now being evaluated."  Just hoping this isn't a kind of pre conditioning in case they are unable to load PAP at the cost saving increased speed compared to traditional methods...



> THE FUTURE
> The coming year will see the Eastland Group of Companies grow from strength to strength as the benefits of creating a
> truly international corporation are realised.
> Significant synergies are already being realised across the Group in areas such as increased volume discounts in product
> ...




no mention of the revenue forecast, can't help but be skeptical... :/


----------



## Profitseeker (15 October 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

I read that as, we haven't got a clue what we are going to do with PAP so lets dodge the issue. Anyway at least they do look like they are still building a company that could be viable in the long term.  :swear:


----------



## Profitseeker (31 October 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Something could be brewing here. The share price is showing first signs of life.


----------



## Profitseeker (31 October 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

False Alarm. The buyer disappeared.


----------



## banjo_pete (1 November 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Starting to get a bit of life back!!!! Cash burn is no longer a problem with this company unlike the other companies. EMS as the previous post said should be making money this 1/4. Ems revenues have grown every 1/4 for the past year and a 1/2, which to me is a good sign. Im not sure where ems is on the development of pap, but everything points to ems still having great confidence in it( moving MIA to a larger warehouse, and buying distribution centres in South Africa and the UK. As someone said on hotcopper, for ems to announce forcasts of revenues of 55million, they must have something on the go.   I have held and bought at these levels and lowered my cost average. Im sitting back and will watch them very closely, in the coming months.  

 P.S no one has an exscuse for missing out on this one, they have had enough time to get on!!!!  Also one last thing its funny how ems has the lowest cash burn and highest revenues of the syringe companies, but they also have the lowest market cap!


----------



## banjo_pete (1 November 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

profitseeker how much was the buy for????


----------



## Profitseeker (1 November 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Can't remember but if it had gone through it would have chewed up all the shares on offer at 16 cents and been waiting for a lot more to be put on sale.


----------



## Profitseeker (2 December 2005)

*Very Very Interesting.*

A new director appointed today. Given options that expire on the 30th of december 2005 excercise price 20 cents. Why would they do that and the new director agree to those terms? What do they know?


----------



## tarnor (17 December 2005)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

wow how low can it go 16m market cap .. 55m revenue apparently forecasted for this year.. 
surely that forecast was bs!!.. glad i didnt try to pick the bottom.. can't wait till the next quarterly fascinating stuff...


----------



## Profitseeker (11 January 2006)

*Re: Any news on EMS??*

Good announcement today.


----------



## banjo_pete (17 April 2006)

Hiya all,  Got the tip ems with news out of south africa soon. Sounds like contracts to me.  EMS been doing very well of late with 8 announcement in the last month. I have held for a long while now, but finally they are starting to produce the goods. Will be a very interesting week/month.


----------



## banjo_pete (18 April 2006)

Anyone have any thoughts on ems, good or bad!!!


----------



## tarnor (18 April 2006)

what about PAP thats why most jumped on EMS in the first place.. i don't think its going to go to far unless thier lofty projections actually come to pass .. they lost investor confidence with the pap and promised china deals etc years ago now..  also thier obviously leaky as the rats left the ship when PAP was struggling.. 

hope it comes good for holders they deserve it,... still the pick of a an ugly looking bunch


----------



## banjo_pete (18 April 2006)

Hi Tanor,  One would think PAP is very close as they have set Distribution Centres all over the world. EMS revenues as a goup is touching on 40 to 45 million, good going. EMS has a very strong Business model where all areas of the business are indiviual profit centres. All the work has been done, contractsto follow, thru the nhs in Briton and mandela in South Africa.


----------



## banjo_pete (18 April 2006)

600000 shares went thru after market on the last trading day in the uk of EMS'S Uk company.  Nearly 100k aus! something is up.  NHS


----------



## banjo_pete (18 April 2006)

INT   INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL DEVICES PLC ORD 1P 


INTL.MEDICAL | Currency GBX 
All data delayed by at least 15 minutes   

As at 18-Apr-2006 8:11:10   
7.125  0.00 0.00   
    Site search:




Sponsored By








 Bid  Offer  Volume  High  Low  Last Close  
 6.75  7.50  -  7.13  7.13  7.13 on 17-Apr-2006   



 Results of opening auction  Results of closing auction  
 Price : - Volume : -  Price : - Volume : -  
 Special conditions  Period name  
 NONE  MQP  



Last 5 trades 

Time/Date Price Volume Trade value Type  
16:27:04 13-Apr-2006 7.25 614,799 44,572.93 Ordinary Trade  
15:46:47 13-Apr-2006 7.10 3,000 213.00 Ordinary Trade  
15:05:23 13-Apr-2006 7.10 40,000 2,840.00 Ordinary Trade  
12:56:36 13-Apr-2006 7.13 23,224 1,654.71 Ordinary Trade  
12:15:33 13-Apr-2006 7.10 30,000 2,130.00 Ordinary Trade


----------



## banjo_pete (19 April 2006)

UNI seems to be moving north!,  capital raising,   I noticed int (EMS co in the uk was 600k over subscribed in its placement!  PPl throwing money at INT


----------



## banjo_pete (20 April 2006)

Announcement out in the uk


----------



## banjo_pete (20 April 2006)

EMS's sister co in the uk, starting to look the goods.  Placement seems to have gone very well

Company International Medical Devices PLC   
TIDM INT 
Headline Additional Listing 
Released    07:00 20-Apr-06 
Number 7045B 

””     Successful completion of acquisition of Response Medical Equipment Ltd for £6.3 million (including £1 million earn-out) 

””     £795,000 of new equity raised via additional private placing and from warrant holders 

””     Total equity raised from recent placings for the purpose of the Response Medical Equipment Ltd acquisition, and working capital, amounting to £2.8 million 

””     Acquisition transforms IMD Plc into a £8.5 million turnover business with historic pro-forma consolidated profits before tax of £800,000 

Further to the announcement made on 5 April 2006, International Medical Devices Plc is pleased to announce that it has completed the acquisition of Response Medical Equipment Ltd, the distributor of medical devices and medical consumables. 

The Company is also pleased to announce that it raised a further £795,000 of new equity through the issue of 8,400,000 new ordinary shares at 5p per share, pursuant to an further private placing and the issue of 10,000,000 new ordinary shares at 3.75p per share, pursuant to the exercise of warrants. 

The Company has also issued 470,000 new ordinary shares at 5p per share in settlement of professional advisors’ fees. 

Application has been made for 18,870,000 new ordinary shares to be admitted to trading on AIM and it is expected that admission will take place on 24 April 2006. 

Contact: 

Alan Frame, Westport Communications Ltd      020 7405 7777                                                                                                07850 944187

Chris Thomas, International Medical Devices Plc       020 7659 5216

END


----------



## banjo_pete (21 April 2006)

EMS up 7% in germany!

http://www.berlinerboerse.de/stocks...UME=1&IND1=&IND2=&COMP=&ID_OSI=6016650&debug=


----------



## banjo_pete (21 April 2006)

EMS business model gets stronger and stronger.

take a look

Earnings per share index.


Period Ending   1st Half      2nd Half         Full Year 
30-06-2006      0.9           --                 -- 
30-06-2005      -1.0         -0.6               -1.6 
30-06-2004      -0.7         -0.1               -0.8 
30-06-2003      -0.5         -0.7               -1.2


----------



## banjo_pete (24 April 2006)

A bit of volume starting to cme together for ems, currently down, but the buy side looks very strong.  3 1/4 results out this week(might be some buying on the strength of these results.

Also see UNI announcement today, chairman quites. This stock is very dodgy, looks like ppl are jumping off board.


----------



## banjo_pete (24 April 2006)

*Re: EMS - PAP up and running*

Huge news for ems, (announcement today re:listing on the S/A markets). If you read between the lines pap is ready to rumble.  I will top up in the next little bit, hopefully get some at 14.5c!


----------



## Kipp (24 April 2006)

banjo_pete said:
			
		

> Anyone have any thoughts on ems, good or bad!!!



Chart looks good, crossover of 10day EMA and 100 day EMA recently.  What I don't understand, and admittedly I know nothing of EMS is how there revenue can go from 5.1mill (2004) to 8.3 mill (2005) and their net loss double to 2mill?  This is not a good sign (also as their net assets decreased!)

And their latest 1mill profit for 2005 Ju-Dec, has that come from their own activities or just their investment in that AIM comp?


----------



## banjo_pete (25 April 2006)

A good indication of where ems is at will be ts 3 1/4ly report which i have been told will be a cracker. Over 1 million in black is not out of question. EMS is a great company that's share price has suffered due to management taking a long time to market its key prodcts.


----------



## banjo_pete (25 April 2006)

*Re: EMS - Eastland Medical Systems great artical*

International Medical Devices is taking a short cut to profitability in acquiring Response Medical Equipment for £6.3 million.

Chaired by Australian entrepreneur and major shareholder Lindsay Sandford and run by chief executive Chris Thomas, AIM-quoted International Medical holds the rights to specialist 'safe' hospital needles made by Sandford-linked West Australian concern Eastland Medical. IMD, which lost £316,000 in the year to August, boasts a range of 'safe' needles, led by its 'Clip On' model, which is swiftly retractable and replaceable and thus more likely to avoid needlestick injuries occurring especially when patients twitch on being injected.

Other IMD products include 'Safeline' needles for drips and 'Auto-Injector', which enables people far away from hospitals or doctors to inject themselves with easy-to-use, safely-retractable needles. 'Auto-Injector' was developed with the Australian military and the Pentagon to enable battlefield troops to inject themselves with morphine or adrenaline, as required, as quickly and safely as possible.

IMD, whose products are seen by fans as also having potential among HIV sufferers and others, has launched marketing trials for 'Clip On' in five hospitals. If these go well, the National Health Service Central Purchasing Agency will accelerate matters by issuing a 'special tender', with IMD as the sole bidder.

The NHS buys 136 million needles a year and IMD says it is targeting an initial 25 per cent of that with needles at 16p, 6p more than standard NHS ones but safer and less likely to incur hefty insurance premiums and legal claims. That would yield a 10p margin per needle and the company also aims to attack the 'less price sensitive' markets of Germany and other European states, as well as the USA.

Buying Response brings IMD into profits of £800,000 a year and £8.5 million turnover. Funding it has involved a £2.8 million share issue at 7p, as well as loan stock and future performance-related payments.

At 7.13p, the shares could pay a punt.


----------



## banjo_pete (26 April 2006)

A bit of interest around for ems this morning.


----------



## banjo_pete (22 May 2006)

Was told ems's trials in te NHS have gone very well, announcement to this affect out soon with $s attached.


----------



## banjo_pete (26 May 2006)

Another goodannouncement out of EMS today. How big is this Co going to be! Distribution centres around the world.  At last count thats 6 or 7 centres around the world.  It looks to me that EMS is going for the Aus Market aswell!  50 million needles P/A, all helps!   Also i noticed more activity over in the UK with announcements.  More funding coming in.


----------



## banjo_pete (31 May 2006)

news out of the uk

CEO Chris Thomas said, "International Medical Devices has enjoyed a very positive start to the year.  The latest acquisition, Response Medical Equipment, has started well, and is planning to introduce a number of new product lines to its portfolio.  In the near future, I look forward to updating shareholders on the progress of the launch of 'Clip-on', the company's pioneering safe needle, into the NHS."


Highlights



- Meddis acquisition continues to show healthy trading



- Response Medical acquisition bedding in well



- 'Clip-On' safety needle set for NHS trials during May and June



- Initial feedback from NHS clinicians very positive for 'Clip-On'



- Further potential acquisition opportunities identified



The group is now entering a period of positive growth, through its acquisitions and through the exploitation of the intellectual property rights.  One exciting product, “Clip-On”, a safe needle device, is going to be trialed at five major NHS hospitals in the UK during May and June 2006.  Initial feedback from clinicians has been very positive.  Following the acquisitions noted above, the group is now focusing its revenue streams in three main market sectors, being Emergency Care, Acute Care, and Aged Care.  The group will continue to seek additional acquisition opportunities to develop and maximise its position within these market sectors.

you can catch the whole thing on

http://www.londonstockexchange.co.uk/LSECWS/IFSPages/MarketNewsPopup.aspx?id=1230657&source=RNS


----------



## banjo_pete (3 June 2006)

Look at OMI the other day, signs a contract with turemo and the share price goes up by 65% (3 million syringes over 12 months). Now ems are tooling up to sell 50 million to the NHS, what do you think that will do to ems share price!  Not long now!


----------



## banjo_pete (19 June 2006)

*great announcement for ems*

19th June 2006
The Manager,
Company Announcements Platform,
Australian Stock Exchange,
Level 4,20Bidge Steet,
Sydney. N.S.W.2000

MEDIA RELEASE.
EASTLAND SECURES 5.0 MILLION ClipOn ORDER
Eastland Medical Systems Ltd (Eastland@) have concluded a supply contract and received their
first substantial export order for 5.0 Million ClipOn "Safe" needle devices.
Following the recent visit to Australia by two Senior Executives from the U.K. based Response
Medical Equipment Ltd (Response), a 100% wholly owned subsidiary of International Medical
Devices Plc, to inspect Eastland's high tech component manufacturing facility and Eastland's
Australian operations, Response proceeded to place a contract order for the entire annual
production of Eastland's pilot plant.
ClipOn is a "safe" hypodermic needle designed to replace standard Luer needles on syringes,
making it more cost effective and functional than other current safe retractable syringes.
Eastland is initially targeting the 3ml and 5ml syringe markets for ClipOn and this segment
represents more than 60% of the total market for hypodermic needles.
As a consequence of further discussions on supply of ClipOn for the European and South
African markets, Eastland has revised their South African project by increasing the capacity of
the proposed production facility from 50.0 Million units to 100.0 Million units annually. With the
introduction of mass production and automated assembly lines, Eastland is confident that their
ClipOn "Safe" needle will be the most competitive product in the world safe needle market
while retaining industry standard profit margins.
Mr Don O'Sullivan, Eastland's CEO said, "The commissioning of the Pilot plant has proven up
the mass production systerns and allows Eastland to implement it's key facility in South Africa
with state of the art production that will reduce the cost of the product to levels we did not expect.
Eastland are confident of securing a major share of the world market for safe needles and
inquiry for ClipOn "Safe" needle from overseas is now placing production pressure on the
company. As a result of the 5.0 Ml order we now have no product available for the Australian and
Asian markets until our next stage of production corlmences later this year. Eastland intends to
proceed with its regularity approvals for Clip-On. Based on current inquiry for ClipOn from
overseas, it appears that the production capacity of the proposed South African facility will be
fully committed by the time the facility is commissioned."


----------



## banjo_pete (24 November 2006)

EMS is a bargin buy right now, i have got back on them at 9.8 to 10.5 over the last week.  New CEO looks like he has his head screwed on, share price is currently at lows, ems has taken over two companies last 1/4, this will add 1.5million to ems bottom line (4 million this next 1/4 is expected) Once CE mark comes thu ems will no longer be trading in the low teens.  Once CE mark is completed then ems will stitch up contract with NHS. 50 million syringes first of all ( about 12.5 million revenue.  O/S ems sister co IMD have forcast 1 million profit for thenext fin year, this also helps ems's bottom line!  In my opinion EMS is a BUY!

please do your own research!


----------



## banjo_pete (27 November 2006)

Do your own research, but i am buying as much as i can get my hands on, CE Mark is around the corner! this will coause ems to jump into ther 20c mark. EMS Will then start getting contracts will NHS and others, great at these levels


----------



## CanOz (27 November 2006)

banjo_pete said:
			
		

> Do your own research, but i am buying as much as i can get my hands on, CE Mark is around the corner! this will coause ems to jump into ther 20c mark. EMS Will then start getting contracts will NHS and others, great at these levels




This stock is making lower lows and lower highs, why would you keep buying something that has not shown any indication of reversing the downtrend that its in? Too many other opportunities that are actually trending up at the moment to even consider this.

Cheers,


----------



## banjo_pete (1 December 2006)

GOOD announcement today for ems,  new CEO doing a great job, uk and germany should come together very soon and then listing in S/A with more money coming in! all looks good!


----------



## Porper (1 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> This stock is making lower lows and lower highs, why would you keep buying something that has not shown any indication of reversing the downtrend that its in? Too many other opportunities that are actually trending up at the moment to even consider this.
> 
> Cheers,




I agree, in this market there are that many stocks making new highs and in very steep, long uptrends why bother with a stock in such a steep downtrend with no sign of bottoming out.Every time there is a rise the sellers appear in their droves.

A big no no for me.


----------



## banjo_pete (14 December 2006)

*Re: EMS - Eastland Medical Systems BEEN TOLD EMS HAS SIGNED CONTRACT*

13 December 2006 
International Medical Devices PLC
(“IMD” or the “Company”)

CE Marking granted and contract renewal

Highlights

·  ClipOn safe needle receives CE Marking for sales and distribution in Europe 

·  Renewed contract with the Ministry of Defence for supply of Welch Allyn Defibrillators

International Medical Devices Plc (AIM: INT), the fast-growing medical supply company targeting the medical consumables, cardiorespiratory, acute and aged care markets, announces the completion of the CE Marking process on the ‘ClipOn’ safe needle, full launch of the product expected Q1 2007, and a further contract with Welch Allyn for the supply of the PIC 50 Portable Intensive Care Defibrillator Units to the Ministry of Defence (“MoD”).


ClipOn needles

On 12 December 2006, IMD received full CE Marking for the ClipOn safe needle.  IMD owns the patents for ClipOn in the UK, Eire, Spain, Portugal, France, Italy, Greece, Austria, Belgium, the Netherlands, Luxembourg, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Finland, the United States of America, Canada and Mexico.  ClipOn is designed to eliminate needlestick injuries amongst healthcare professionals due to its revolutionary design that allows the ClipOn needle to attach to all standard syringes.  The CE Marking now provides the Company with the legal certificate to sell and distribute ClipOn to healthcare markets throughout these countries.  Product marketing and sales will commence in Q1 2007.  IMD is also initiating an application for U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approval for ClipOn in order to target the North American markets in the second half of 2007. 


Defibrillators

Response Medical, IMD’s wholly owned subsidiary has been supplying the Welch Allyn PIC 50 Defibrillators to the Ministry of Defence since 2001 and the MoD has renewed its contract, reaffirming the continued supply of the product.  Due to its rugged yet lightweight design, it is ideal to be used by the MoD in operational zones as it is capable of withstanding the varying environmental conditions imposed by use in the defence forces.

Commenting on the latest product update, CEO Chris Thomas stated: 

“The updated MoD contract with Welch Allyn demonstrates the reliability of our defibrillator range and we are very happy to continue our relationship with the Ministry of Defence.  To receive the CE marking on our ClipOn safe needle is a significant step forward.  ClipOn can become one of the principal products in driving the Company’s organic growth to help reach our goal of becoming one of the major medical distributors in the UK and Europe.  We have already received orders from the NHS for ClipOn.  With an estimated global market for unsafe needles of 6 billion needles per year, IMD’s challenge is to substitute Clip On in the key markets in Western Europe and the Americas, for which IMD owns the patents.”

ENDS

International Medical Devices

Chris Thomas
CEO
+44 203 008 4960
 Corporate Synergy

Ian Rice
+44 117 933 0020
Parkgreen Communications

Victoria Thomas
+44 207 493 3713

Notes to Editors

About IMD: 

International Medical Devices Plc was admitted to AIM in November 2004 with the purpose of acquiring companies or businesses operating in the health and medical devices sector which have the prospect of delivering high return and significant capital growth. 

Since September 2005, IMD has made three acquisitions that, in its audited 2006 financial statements, gave the IMD group a pro forma turnover of in excess of £10million.

www.imd-plc.com

END


----------



## banjo_pete (18 December 2006)

Interest being shown in Germany,  Eastland has doubled in the last week. Just been on the wallstreet.de site they are currently talking about ems.  Guys other Australian sites to look at are hotcopper.com.au.


----------



## SevenFX (19 December 2006)

Nice movement from EMS 2DAY.


----------



## banjo_pete (19 December 2006)

ems signs contract for 80 million p/a,  up 30% currently


----------



## zombie_ninja (21 December 2006)

Hi guys, 

EMS has a high P/E of 650.

Is this normal and what could be contributing to this high P/E?


Still a newbie, that's why I asked. So I apologize if this is a dumb question.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

zombie_ninja said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> EMS has a high P/E of 650.
> 
> ...



Because its share price is much much higher than most, compared to it's earnings. Most 'growth' companys and explorers who do not earn much money have high pe's. Some can't have one because they don't earn anything! EMS must be making some money - maybe from selling property, earning interest, or selling bandaids??


----------



## zombie_ninja (21 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Because its share price is much much higher than most, compared to it's earnings. Most 'growth' companys and explorers who do not earn much money have high pe's. Some can't have one because they don't earn anything! EMS must be making some money - maybe from selling property, earning interest, or selling bandaids??




Well, considering the announcements that EMS has made in the past few days (i.e., new sales orders, etc). Shouldn't the P/E be lower, especially that it is a projected P/E ratio from Comsec rather than a trailing P/E ratio. So they should have included the future revenues from these new sales orders. 

Again, I might be totally wrong here.


----------



## ducati916 (21 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Because its share price is much much higher than most, compared to it's earnings. Most 'growth' companys and explorers who do not earn much money have high pe's. Some can't have one because they don't earn anything! EMS must be making some money - maybe from selling property, earning interest, or selling bandaids??




*kennas*

No, afraid not, another lemon that has only lost money.
Another pure speculative play, high risk......this sort of junk will lose 90%+ in a bear market.

I'll do the numbers probably sometime tomorrow.
jog on
d998


----------



## banjo_pete (22 December 2006)

Article in bioshare mag



> Eastland fighting malaria in children
> 
> Kayt Davies
> Thursday, 21 December 2006
> ...


----------



## banjo_pete (22 December 2006)

News out of the uk, brings to a total of 5 new acquisitions in the last year!



> Company International Medical Devices PLC
> TIDM INT
> Headline Acquisition
> Released 15:06 21-Dec-06
> ...


----------



## ducati916 (22 December 2006)

This stock has made zero money.
All it does is destroy value.



> _• Company refinancing with £3.955 million term loan facility by Allied Irish Banks to fund two acquisitions _




Exactly.
Jog on
d998


----------



## banjo_pete (22 December 2006)

EMS will be well set after more information comes out re ant maleria and nhs contracts, ems currently cash flow+, very little risk at these levels!


----------



## banjo_pete (8 January 2007)

NEWS will start to flow I have been told.  You think the 80 million malaria contract was big, wait till you hear what they are planning next. I'm going all in on ems.   good luck


----------



## banjo_pete (11 January 2007)

Late buying today! News tommorrow maybe, its all taking shape.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 January 2007)

banjo_pete said:
			
		

> NEWS will start to flow I have been told.  You think the 80 million malaria contract was big, wait till you hear what they are planning next. I'm going all in on ems.




Pete, these are the sort of posts I am looking to get rid of at ASF. You are going to be a lot more specific and a lot less reliant on second hand information.

Who told you news will 'start to flow'?
What can you tell us about this bigger than $80 million deal/contract that you imply EMS have on the cards?

A little less ramp and a little more substance please.


----------



## banjo_pete (12 January 2007)

Great start to the day ems up late yesterday with late buying and today the same thing!


----------



## banjo_pete (1 March 2007)

Anyone seen ems 1/2 yearly?!  Ppl are saying they are going to make a 3.75 million profit this year!  If its the case watch out!


----------



## banjo_pete (14 March 2007)

Great article! EMS revenues to = 6.5 million in this last half. Big news to flow!!

http://www.biotechnologynews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=95362 §ionsource=s0&highlight=eastland



> Eastland expecting a good year
> 
> Kayt Davies
> Thursday, 8 March 2007
> ...


----------



## banjo_pete (14 March 2007)

Any comments on this article????


----------



## nat (14 March 2007)

Yeh I take it all with a grain of salt, only reason I still have any ems is to remind me of no plans, no stops, and getting excited on articles leads to disapointment. I look at the chart sometimes hoping for a miracle, who knows maybe one day, till then its a great reminder which has saved me more then I lost over time.Nathan


----------



## TheRage (14 March 2007)

zombie_ninja said:
			
		

> Well, considering the announcements that EMS has made in the past few days (i.e., new sales orders, etc). Shouldn't the P/E be lower, especially that it is a projected P/E ratio from Comsec rather than a trailing P/E ratio. So they should have included the future revenues from these new sales orders.
> 
> Again, I might be totally wrong here.




Projected PE ratio's are simply a business analysts forecast on Earnings and in some cases the company's forecast. Projected PE's are not always updated regularly. However the high projected PE might also be due not to a lack of revenue but could be bucket load of shares recently put on offer. Either way I have not looked into this stock so I really couldn't tell you. However what I can tell you is that forecasted earnings by analysts are not always right and infact more often wrong on start up companies with such variability in revenue. Personally for this reason alone I leave a lot of the penny dreadfuls alone purely because I have so much trouble trying to calculate or forecast earnings. At the end of the day speculation can only drive a share price so high and then eventually earnings will be required to justify it's price, especially as Ducati said above in a corrective market.


----------



## Sprinter79 (24 May 2007)

Positive ann regarding their smoking replacement product this arvo to follow up recent sp gains, but has resulted in sp falls with reasonable volume.

Entry of new product is expected in first half of 2008


----------



## Bushman (6 July 2007)

Any ideas what has caused this stock to shoot up to 25c today - was 14c last Friday? 

Been on my watch list as they seem to have a new treatment for malaria which would be a massive market given it is the scourge of much of the tropical world. Also retractable needles and an anti smoking JV with a German company. Fairly shambolic website I thought but these seem to be the 3 main projects.

Company just issued an ann to ASX query basically stating that the market has finally woken up to EMS.


----------



## scaffy (15 March 2008)

Well, hopefully  we start to see this stock stop going up and up, rather than fluctuating between 14 and 17c. I noticed that in the West Australian paper the brokers have considered this company a strong buy.


----------



## treefrog (15 March 2008)

scaffy said:


> Well, hopefully  we start to see this stock stop going up and up, rather than fluctuating between 14 and 17c. I noticed that in the West Australian paper the brokers have considered this company a strong buy.




Its getting more difficult to find a stock that doesn't have a broker's strong buy recco on it scaffy but the market just doesn't hear it.


----------



## tucks (26 October 2008)

This stock has laid dormant for a while and has been spared the lashings of others at a similar stage, in the current environment. I think there are many holders just waiting for EMS to kick off. There is a general meeting in November, even with final trials for artimist and it being put on the market could this stock really take off in the next year??


----------



## scaffy (11 November 2008)

tucks said:


> This stock has laid dormant for a while and has been spared the lashings of others at a similar stage, in the current environment. I think there are many holders just waiting for EMS to kick off. There is a general meeting in November, even with final trials for artimist and it being put on the market could this stock really take off in the next year??




Tucks it has laid low for some time and has not fallen to the depths of many stocks, they say that it should be able to get on market in 3rd quarter of 2009. A friend of mine is going to that meeting and hopefully get some more info. But we are all hoping it rockets up.
scaf


----------



## davo28 (25 June 2009)

hi all, first time poster and thought I'd drag up an old thread 

Im very new to the stock market and really dont know what Im doing tbh but thats my problem 
Ive had shares in Eastland for well over a year now and have watched it remain stagnant for quite some time before I bought (as well as after) until the latest downward spiral in share price (as with most stocks) but Im curious to hear other peoples thoughts on this company. It appears that the final stages are finally in place and they are not far off producing and selling artimist if all goes well. 

I dont have any specific questions, i really just wanted to re-open this thread for discussion in the hope that it would rekindle some interest.

Is this the beginning of a long awaited price rise??


----------



## AndyTheMan (26 June 2009)

Hey,  

I held EMS back in the day - me and a mate had a bit of a gamble, there were 2 suppliers of single use syringes going for major contracts. One was EMS and the other I can't recall (prob around 2003ish).. Anyway, we flipped a coin, he bougth $5k in one company and I bought $5k in EMS.....

Needless to say, he got a ski trip to Canada with his profits. I held EMS for a few months and sold for basically exactly what I bougth it for.

I'm not a follower of EMS (only vaguely) and I'm not too good at the biodmed stuff (depiste having a science degree and lab background - go figure!), but here are some thoughts:

At some point a few years ago EMS was trading in about the 30c mark. Some broker reports from the time were predicting a rise to 80-90c - nothing ever happened.

EMS hit somewhere aroung 3c a few weeks back and bounced a little.

Some people are are again rating it as a buy with stage 3 trials underway (or soon to be).  From what I understand stage 3 trials can be long and have a high degree of failure.

My thoughts are that its trading cheap, and has potential IF the trials go well it could be a winner.

I suggest you focus on the fundamentals of the trials, and maybe someone on here that knows more about EMS and the biotech world can give some insight into potential success etc.

AtM


Don't trust my opinion - I have a full time job for a reason.....


----------



## tucks (26 August 2009)

We have seen an intra-day high of 6.0c today with volumes picking up from meagre levels in the previous 4 months. No announcements other than that of the 19th Aug, however no major revelations there.....

Stock has not responded to recent market rally so wonder where buying pressure is coming from??

Any ideas anyone??


----------



## ChrisV80 (26 October 2009)

Hello,

I bought into EMS at beginning of Oct at 0.074 on their way back up from the low of 0.03.. since then they have reached a high of 0.105 and sitting at around 0.080 now. Nice profit if you started at 0.03 I guess.

I was wondering if anyone can share any further info they may have on EMS? obviously I am hoping phase III trials for their Malaria product goes well.. the info EMS release to us investors seems minimal.. although it is my understainding that they cannot release too much in the way of how trials are going.

Anyway should be good if they pull it off... lets hope they do. Any info would be appreciated.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Eveready (15 February 2010)

where is this anny??
they said early feb..... 
anyone know much about this one? 
i hope it comes out well : ) 
boom or bust


----------



## Slipperz (8 July 2010)

This company popped up on my radar earlier in the week after it's little run up.

Took a closer look and decided to take a position.

 Pattersons has a target price of 29 cents! 

It's taken a long painful fall in sp as it moves towards registration of it's anti-malaria drug but now the stars are lining up!

Phase 2 clinical trials have been a success .....and now the clinical test results are going to be released at the 2010 Interscience Conference in a few weeks to a huge global audience of big pharma, ngo's governments and investors.

A quarter or two could see this struggling little biotech in a very different situation.

Just food for thought half the worlds population are at risk of malaria, every year  250 million people die of it including 20% of all childhood deaths in Africa. http://www.who.int/features/factfiles/malaria/en/index.html

 airTmist is an effective easily administered oral spay ( especially for children)that can sit on a shelf for 2 years at 40C.

A great ethical investment with all the usual biotech risks and rewards if it suits your risk profile!

I'll be following this story for a while anyways


----------



## Eveready (7 September 2010)

2010 Interscience Conference starts next week 
Hopefully this will force a bit of interest into this stock


----------



## Fatty (10 September 2010)

Will be interesting to see the response EMS will get next week being their first real push on the true results from the trials - EMSOB's look like a very good buy IMO


----------



## Eveready (13 September 2010)

yes i like your words... "true results"
they've really told us nothing.. except very generalised success reports which hold no solid fact
this conference should hopefully unveil everything.. and send this stock into another world:aliena:


----------



## jancha (14 September 2012)

Slipperz said:


> This company popped up on my radar earlier in the week after it's little run up.
> 
> Took a closer look and decided to take a position.
> 
> ...




Phase 3 field trial completed. 

Management is confidentEastland’s Board is pleased to provide you with the following update from the African ART004 Clinical Trial titled,
“A Phase III, randomized, open labelled, active controlled, multi-centre, superiority trial of ArTiMist™ versus intravenous quinine in children with severe or complicated falciparum malaria, or uncomplicated falciparum malaria with gastrointestinal complications.”
We have received confirmation that the recruitment of patients for the trial is complete and the trial is now fully enrolled. We can also confirm that patient dosing has also been completed and that all patients have now completed their 28 day follow-up. This marks the completion of the field aspects of the clinical trial. This is a significant milestone in the development program for ArTiMist™.
The pharmacodynamics studies, biochemistry and parasitology and other evaluations of the patient data are now underway. These results will then be forwarded to the Biostatisticians for analysis and then to the Medical Writer for compilation into the final clinical report. It is anticipated that this should be completed during the 4th quarter of this year.
Not wanting to foreshadow the statistical scientific evidence of the trial results, Management remains confident that these confirmatory trials will support the conclusions of the Phase II trials that ArTiMist™ can provide a viable alternative to the commonly accepted treatment of intravenous quinine.
Eastland’s Board will provide a further update on the progress of the manufacturing program in the near future.

Interesting little spec. Getting closer to a result?


----------



## jancha (20 September 2012)

Anyone else on the forum interested with Eastern Medical?

If the final phase 3 of the Arti mist is approved by the end of the this year..... (management is fairly confident it will) How can one work out the true value of the stock based on selling the patient product of Artimist?
 Patterson's had EMS valued at 29c a few years ago when Artimist around .07c. Unless they've had some CR in meantime you'd think that it would be at a higher sp of .035c... Especially now that it's completed it's final stage and looking at the end of the year for approval.
 Cant understand why EMS and the product Artimist after all these years of nearing completion has no interest on the thread.


----------



## BENjo (11 October 2012)

I too am also wondering if anyone else here is interested.

IMO ems is looking good, being that todays anouncement that ems has been invited to present at 'Malaria 2012: Saving Lives in the Pacific'. this should provide good exposure for ems hopefully renewing interest.

im looking for to whats to come in the coming months


----------



## jancha (7 January 2013)

jancha said:


> Phase 3 field trial completed.
> 
> Management is confidentEastland’s Board is pleased to provide you with the following update from the African ART004 Clinical Trial titled,
> “A Phase III, randomized, open labelled, active controlled, multi-centre, superiority trial of ArTiMist™ versus intravenous quinine in children with severe or complicated falciparum malaria, or uncomplicated falciparum malaria with gastrointestinal complications.”
> ...




 SUD formerly EMS 
It seems to be getting more attention of late.
 Up 25% today with an increase in volume of 8mil which i guess at 4.5c doesn't equate to too much ($350,000) none the less where there's smoke there's fire.
With the name change how is it possible to line up the old EMS chart with the new SUD or cant it be done?


----------

